# Desperate Housewives (SPOILER)



## Shawna (May 22, 2007)

Ok,  who the heck hung herself at the end of the season finale?  I thought it was Edie, but a friend of mine thought it was Gabby?  What the heck?  Is somebody actually leaving the show or what?


----------



## ilafa (May 22, 2007)

Edie!


----------



## gracetre123 (May 22, 2007)

I think it was Edie


----------



## Moppit (May 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it was Edie.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 22, 2007)

it was definitely Edie.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 22, 2007)

Yeah it was Edie...


----------



## LatinaRose (May 23, 2007)

I thought this was a pretty crappy ending for a season finale.  The only thing I liked about Edie was that she was an uber-sexy, successful, man-in-a-hot woman's body, not the kinda chick that goes and hangs herself over a guy.

Maybe next season will reveal it wasn't who we were led to believe it was.    Maybe it'll be Danielle, Bree's daughter.

IDK, but overall, what a desperate attempt for cliff hanger season finale.  Even for a show entitled Desperate Housewives.


----------



## Ms. Z (May 23, 2007)

Its supposed to be Edie.  But c'mon was that scarf really supposed to hold her up?  If its her its probably because she had that dream where her mother tells her she is going to die alone.


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 23, 2007)

Yeah I'm pretty sure it's Edie. You can tell it's her feet.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 23, 2007)

get to see this next week but it says on the cnn she 'appears' to hang herself 

meaning shes probs not dead in the nxt series


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I thought this was a pretty crappy ending for a season finale.  The only thing I liked about Edie was that she was an uber-sexy, successful, man-in-a-hot woman's body, not the kinda chick that goes and hangs herself over a guy._

 
Man in a hot womans body?

Since when is being confident, successful, and sexual a masculine trait?


----------



## princess (May 23, 2007)

The show has not broadcasted the halfway mark here yet so I'm curious. One other site I go to has a pic of Carlos and Eddie together, so... they are together? Why does Eddie always go for the neighbourhood males?


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 23, 2007)

It Was Edie


----------



## sabn786 (May 23, 2007)

yea..i couldnt believe that edie did that..i didnt see that coming..i didnt expect that at all since edie never gets too serious about guys


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 

 
_The show has not broadcasted the halfway mark here yet so I'm curious. One other site I go to has a pic of Carlos and Eddie together, so... they are together? Why does Eddie always go for the neighbourhood males?_

 
they are together after sleeping together plus the arrival of edies son made them all a happy little family. when edies son left carlos didnt seem to wanna know and told edie he didnt love her. edie then later said she might be pregnant (not sure if this was just a 'snare' though) and carlos got really excited planning everything etc... then it came back negative. later on they decided to have a baby with the idea brought up by edie, however she was still taking her BC pills (the idea behind it was never to have a baby just stay with carlos) 

thats where im up too

read on abc though that at the wedding carlos finds the BC and breaks up with her prompting the 'hanging'


----------



## lazytolove (Sep 30, 2008)

Gosh, i can't stand Susan's voice. I don't know why people like her but as i watch the show, I think Susan is a lil too annoying sometimes. She makes the show less exciting to me. I don't like when she whiny, she makes weird sound. Seriously, her acting a lil too awkward.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lazytolove* 

 
_Gosh, i can't stand Susan's voice. I don't know why people like her but as i watch the show, I think Susan is a lil too annoying sometimes. She makes the show less exciting to me. I don't like when she whiny, she makes weird sound. Seriously, her acting a lil too awkward._

 
i think its all just part of the Character


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2008)

This last show was so disappointing. I don't like that it was sped up and Gabby having kids and not being all glammed up just seems sort of weird. I didn't ever think they were going to make her character be a mom. It doesn't really seem like the original characters that made it so good anymore although I do like the part with Brie having her cooking show and Edie and her new husband.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_This last show was so disappointing. I don't like that it was sped up and Gabby having kids and not being all glammed up just seems sort of weird. I didn't ever think they were going to make her character be a mom. It doesn't really seem like the original characters that made it so good anymore although I do like the part with Brie having her cooking show and Edie and her new husband._

 
I completely agree, I really hate what they have done to Gabby.... Cherry better have some good things to happen this season to have brought us this far ahead. I hate that so many of the younger characters are gone ... =/


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_I completely agree, I really hate what they have done to Gabby.... Cherry better have some good things to happen this season to have brought us this far ahead. I hate that so many of the younger characters are gone ... =/_

 
Who else is gone besides Kayla, Cahterine's daughter and Lynnette's two other children? I know what happened to Kayla but I don't remember what happened to Lynnette's two other children? I don't even know if it was explained.


----------



## feenin4makeup (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Who else is gone besides Kayla, Cahterine's daughter and Lynnette's two other children? I know what happened to Kayla but I don't remember what happened to Lynnette's two other children? I don't even know if it was explained._

 
Susan's daughter, Edie's nephew, Bre's kids made an appearance but a tiny one....


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_This last show was so disappointing. I don't like that it was sped up and Gabby having kids and not being all glammed up just seems sort of weird. I didn't ever think they were going to make her character be a mom. It doesn't really seem like the original characters that made it so good anymore although I do like the part with Brie having her cooking show and Edie and her new husband._

 
ITA! I don't like the new Gabby. I figured even if she had kids she would still be all dressed up!


----------



## lazytolove (Sep 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_ I hate that so many of the younger characters are gone ... =/_

 

I heard that Mike Deflino gets kill. =[ I really like him to stay on the show.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 30, 2008)

No, Mike and Susan are just separated. He was on the last show.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 30, 2008)

Right. Mike is still on the show. Marc Cherry explained that the ladies all underwent changes during the past 5 years to make them the women they are now. We'll see them in flashbacks as the shows air. Supposedly, the Oct. 26 show is a "must-see" episode.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm really not digging the whole five year jump, either. The seasons of DH just get worse and worse in my opinion.
Edie's new husband is hella creepy!
And Susan's "forbidden romance" with the painter who wants to be with her so bad and then they have to sneak around so they don't get caught... *rolls eyes*. My god, wasn't that pretty much Gabby's story in the first season?

And yet I still keep watching!


----------



## lazytolove (Oct 3, 2008)

I think that Grabby character is very funny. She's adorable!
What i dislike about DH is the mudering secrets. It's a lil bit weird to watch alone. Seriously, i was a lil scare of 1st season. All the Paul Young mudering stuffs still creeping me out. lol
My fav character is Bree, she's gorgeous. =]


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm really not digging the whole five year jump, either. The seasons of DH just get worse and worse in my opinion.
Edie's new husband is hella creepy!
And Susan's "forbidden romance" with the painter who wants to be with her so bad and then they have to sneak around so they don't get caught... *rolls eyes*. My god, wasn't that pretty much Gabby's story in the first season?

And yet I still keep watching!_

 
yea i did'nt like the five year jump either. i miss the twin red head boys when they were little!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 4, 2009)

i cant wait for the new season im such a DH addict! I didnt mind that they skipped ahead, at first i hated it but now im used to it i guess. I want susan and mike together i hate that painter. And agree, Dave is so freaking creepy!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 5, 2009)

I missed the season finale, can someone tell me what happened? plzzz


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 6, 2009)

You can probably catch it online, but let's see....The juice was Dave hearing voices, which were appearances of the murdered Dr., Edie, his wife and kid. He decided to take Susan and MJ camping. But, he made a video confessing to the murder of MJ. The video was accidentally packed by what's-her-name who's dating Mike. Mike saw the tape at the airport while waiting for a plane for Vegas to elope with what's-her-name. He ran out of the airport and called Susan, warning her of the danger of being with Dave. She tried to get MJ to run away and hide during a potty break, but Dave tricked him and they were back on the road. He drove them to the spot where the wreck occured years earlier. Dave put Susan out of the truck and proceeded to the intersection. Mike came barrelling down the road, Susan tried to stop him, but he slammed into Dave's truck. She was dumbfounded to see MJ was not in the car but instead approaching her on the side of the road. Dave had told him to get out of the truck. Dave is then hospitalized (psych ward) and a wedding between Mike and an unidentified woman takes place. The end.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 7, 2009)

^^ thanks Michie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DH is not as good as it used to be but it's still so addictive


----------

